# diablo



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been in the new kayak mode lately and saw at FTU in Houston the 
Diablo. Interesting craft for my needs I am thinking. I like the idea of being able to fly cast while standing and maybe poling in shallows after reds. 

I did a search and saw Fly Fishing Mike has one and would like his evaluation as well as that of any other who has tried or owns one. 

FTU will rent you one for a test drive. Mike, will the store in San Marcos that sells them also rent one? I am interested in testing it out on those local waters.

Thanks to all, Gary


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

If you contact Duane at T&G in San Marcos and set it up. He will take you down to the river behind the shop and let you test it for free.
Also check out the Jackson kayaks. They are great to stand and fly fish out of.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

YAKNTX said:


> If you contact Duane at T&G in San Marcos and set it up. He will take you down to the river behind the shop and let you test it for free.
> Also check out the Jackson kayaks. They are great to stand and fly fish out of.


Robert is right . . . Duane (TG Canoes & Kayaks) will let you "test drive" the Diablo, KC, and Jackson.

You can stand and fish from all of them.

My kayak fleet consists of the Diablo Chupacabra, the KC, and the OC Prowler 13.

Each of these has pros and cons that you must figure in for your needs.

I have fished the Ocean Kayaks for 23 years. They are durable and will cover distances of open water.

I am a "staff fisherman" for the KC. These boats were made for the marsh and excel there. They are extremely stable and allow you to stand with ease.

The Diablo is terrific on the rivers of the Hill Country. Maneuverable and versatile, these boats rock.

Go see TG (near Martindale) and tell him Mike said "hello".

Let's go fishing.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, I will arrange a trip one day soon. Gary


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

As mike said, everything in a boat is a trade off. Those Diablo boats are very stable, but they're also slow. It's not a great boat for covering expanses of flat water, but if you've got a slow river to carry you along, it's great. I've got a boat that is rather maneuverable and relatively fast. As a result, I can't stand in it with any degree of comfort. It has an awesome seat though, so I don't get sore.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

How's that KC paddle over distance? Say you need to paddle a mile or two one-way?


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Big Tuna









Coosa


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> How's that KC paddle over distance? Say you need to paddle a mile or two one-way?


I have paddled the KC up to 8 miles in a day . . . four upriver and four back. It is not going to win a race, but the seat can be adjusted in the low position for distance and reversed to the high position. I personally leave it high all the time. Remember though that I typically paddle 3 or four times a week, several miles at a time.

When it come time to stand and fish, it performs with the best, and you can turn and fish from both ends of the kayak. The only one I know about to do that.

Included are some pics from long paddles with the KC

I have never fished the Jackson, but would like to soon.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Jackson yaks. Seams like a quality thought out produce that I was unaware of. I will be looking into the Coosa and getting a test ride. thanks all, Gary


----------

